# How do I reset iptables?

## FINITE

What I mean is, if I have a script loaded for iptables I do I stop the script or reset iptables?

----------

## klieber

 *FINITE wrote:*   

> What I mean is, if I have a script loaded for iptables I do I stop the script or reset iptables?

 

```
IPTABLES -F
```

man iptables for more information.

--kurt

----------

## FINITE

I do that but when I run iptables -L it still shows "things" happening and after runnign iptables -F I cannot browse the net at all accept for pages stored in cache. Any ideas? I will read the man page too.

----------

## mb

do you mean:

```

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

....

```

these are the default chains (INPUT,OUTPUT,FORWARD) and policy settings.... some NAT stuff can only flushed if you call

```

iptables -t nat -F POSTROUTING

```

#mb

----------

## FINITE

Hey thanks. That is exactly what I am talking about. Will try when I get home.

----------

